# NIKE BOOTs?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

saw a pair at a rail jam in the fall and have seen a pair or 2 at seven springs but i havent actually talked to anyone as to how they liked them.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i heard good things on how comfortable they are but nothing on performance or durability. have you guys seen the danny kass yellowsnow edition?

edit: speaking of, the first real review ive seen on this is in this same section, as of now its about 6 threads down..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

yea the kass looks pretty spiffy. the problem is exactly what you just mentioned, i heard they were extremely comfortable, and i mean this is coming from a friend who rides burton sl whatever(the burton way to expensive boot) and he also has ridden dc, thirty two, vans, and ride boots. the only problem is that i ve never heard of anyone riding them so jus wondering if anyone knew anything at all besides that they have a swoosh on em. I saw the review, still want to hear more, just curious.


----------



## BeanTWNSC3 (Nov 22, 2008)

CZMOLS said:


> I saw the review, still want to hear more, just curious.


What more do you want to hear?(Don't hesitate to ask)....boots are a very personal thing...I have had these on the snow for 20+ days now with no complaints about durability. I actually had bought a brand new set of 09 DC park boots...rode them for 3 days and the lace rivets completely snapped!! Was pleased with the comfort of the DC's, but there is no way that paying 180+ for boots and to have the rivets break in 3 days of pre-season riding is right. These Nike's are way superior in build quality and fit. I was actually just going to get another pair or park boots but I saw these and had to try them on. They were super comfy out of the box which was appealing. After about an hour of deciding between the 10.5 and 11's I chose the 11's due to a slightly wider foot on my behalf. Footprint is almost identical between the two. I got home and instantly threw out the stock foot beds as I ride with a pair of custom instaprints(which gave me a little more toe room). I am really pleased that even though Nike has all the resources and money to toss out a ridiculously tech snowboard boot they kept it simple...:thumbsup: As of right now these will be the boots I will continue to buy. As stated in my other thread/review be sure to actually try these on as the sizing is a little unconventional for snowboard boots. They run a little smaller(not much), but if you're a Nike head and wear air force 1's then its almost identical to the sizing. My AF1 street shoe is 10.5 and I am in a pair of 11's. Only cons I have noticed is that the liner is a pain to get back into the boots, and the heel is slightly larger than most, as I stomp down to get them into my cartel heelcups. With my 390's I don't have the heelcup issue at all. Hope this sheds a tad bit more light...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

*Nice*

Okay that was helpful. do they seem bulky?? i have the issue of having 12/12.5. wondering if it's a bulky boot cuz u said the footprint it was almos identical. besides that thanks a lot.


----------



## BeanTWNSC3 (Nov 22, 2008)

CZMOLS said:


> Okay that was helpful. do they seem bulky?? i have the issue of having 12/12.5. wondering if it's a bulky boot cuz u said the footprint it was almos identical. besides that thanks a lot.


Ya that's always an issue with bigger shoe size...there not bulky at all to be honest but that heel just fits big in the cartel heelcups:dunno: the footprint will absolutely change from a 10.5 to a 12.5 so wide snowboards would be next on your list...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

i have posted on multiple forums on where to get nike boots in chicago area with no word, i wanna go scope a pair myself...

anyone know if any stores in and around chicago carry them?

i wanna get the Kass ones, i looked all over the net for the retail price on them, anyone know?

thanks


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I work in golf retail...
When Nike entered the golf business some years ago, their first generation golf shoe was quite heavy, uncomfortable and very unstable. After a couple of years in the business they perfected it. Today they are one of the leaders!
My only advise would be wait until they get customer feedbacks and perfect their 1st generation snowboard boot.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

paulperroni said:


> I work in golf retail...
> When Nike entered the golf business some years ago, their first generation golf shoe was quite heavy, uncomfortable and very unstable. After a couple of years in the business they perfected it. Today they are one of the leaders!
> My only advise would be wait until they get customer feedbacks and perfect their 1st generation snowboard boot.


Perfect advice. I was playing Midget hockey when they came out with Nike Skates after buying Cooper and Bauer. 

First generation was shit. Total crap. Skates stitching in a few weeks, rivets pulling though the book. Sergi Federov went back to his Graf's after a huge endorsement deal with Nike because they sucked so much. 

Wait until 2010, at least.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks, the wide was solved a while ago, i ride a never summer revolver=r 164(ww 268). but about the 1st gen, It s not an issue im paying cost


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I am really skeptical about Nike Boots, i've heard bad things about them. Like that they are all flash and no substance, that they just poured a lot of money into advertising and getting a few Pros signed, that the Reps are jackasses at tradeshows, etc etc. So right now I don't think i'd even give Nike a look right now just based on what i've heard from people.

But then again I was really skeptical of Nike SB too when they first came out. Everyone said Nike didn't belong, that they wern't core and wouldn't give back to the community so we should never buy Nike SB, they said the shoes were shit and wern't designed to absorb shocks like good skate shoes do. Look at Nike SB now, its fucking huge and everyone says they are the best skate shoes on the market today. I still won't buy them, but thats just because i've worn eS Accell since they came out in 95 and i've never been happier with anything else. 

Guess what i'm sayin is, they suck ass now but they'll probably be decent in a few years.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

zakk said:


> Perfect advice. I was playing Midget hockey when they came out with Nike Skates after buying Cooper and Bauer.
> 
> First generation was shit. Total crap. Skates stitching in a few weeks, rivets pulling though the book. Sergi Federov went back to his Graf's after a huge endorsement deal with Nike because they sucked so much.
> 
> Wait until 2010, at least.


hey look at nike now lol, and you cant deny that those black white and green zoom airs were the sickest looking skates ever, or the blue and white ones gretzky had. for non hockey folk, nike is putting out the best skates and some of the best sticks there are.


bakesale said:


> But then again I was really skeptical of Nike SB too when they first came out. Everyone said Nike didn't belong, that they wern't core and wouldn't give back to the community so we should never buy Nike SB, they said the shoes were shit and wern't designed to absorb shocks like good skate shoes do. Look at Nike SB now, its fucking huge and everyone says they are the best skate shoes on the market today. I still won't buy them, but thats just because i've worn eS Accell since they came out in 95 and i've never been happier with anything else.
> 
> Guess what i'm sayin is, they suck ass now but they'll probably be decent in a few years.


exactly the same with nike SB. i picked up a pair of P-ROD IIs about 6 months ago, and i can tell if i still skated that these would possibly be my favorite shoes. i wear em for longboarding which really isnt the same so...

imo if nike really wants to get into a certain sport, they have one of the best plans out. they take it slow, pick up pros, and a few models. wait for feedback, then start pumping there billions into it. you may not support it, but they have the money to put the best tech possible into there gear.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats for sure, they do have the billions to throw at it, and that usually results in some damn nice shoes/boots. But it does take time, I like that Nike isn't busting out into the scene demanding that shops pick up the boots or that they get their name on everything. They are really smart like that. Like you said, jm, drop some bank on pros and a few Ads and test the market. They did it once in snowboarding a few years ago and it didn't work out for them, maybe this time around it will. 

The P-Rods are nice, i've tried em before. My buddy and I swapped my Accells for his Dunk Lows and they were prety decent, but i'd never admit it. I'm just too used to the bulky feel of the Accell


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Honestly we should be boycotting Nike, no boarder wether its snow or skate should by thier products. It will only lead to the WalMartification of the two industries. Huge corporations like Nike ruin small buisiness the likes of which these sports were built from. They use any means neccessary to increase profit, they use a tactic called artificial scarcity to drive up the prices. They buy up small companies to either shut them down or use thier product to gain entry into a specific market. Nike purchased Hurley a while back as so they could get a "feel" for the market, many believe this will be thier fate. The big money behind Nike allowed them to buy thier credibility, signing the absolute best atheletes out there. They had no interest in either sport until they became popular and they saw how some of these companies like DC were doing so well. Its been proven over and over how these huge companies do business when they enter a new market. Any body here remember Airwalk? They were huge in skate/snow boarding for almost 20years. They were purchased by a huge licencing corporation then sold and bought again by another. Only this time it was Payless shoes, now they suck and cost $13 a pair or two for $20.LOL Maybe in a few years you could get some DC,Etnies or DVS at WalMart if people continue to buy from Nike. Keep it in the family, buy form real sport influenced companies.

Rant over


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tried them on at the store, and was really surprised at how comfortable they were, and the quality of the boots themselves. However, I would wait a few years before considering them...same thing with DC boards.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

In search for I said:


> Honestly we should be boycotting Nike, no boarder wether its snow or skate should by thier products. It will only lead to the WalMartification of the two industries. Huge corporations like Nike ruin small buisiness the likes of which these sports were built from. They use any means neccessary to increase profit, they use a tactic called artificial scarcity to drive up the prices. They buy up small companies to either shut them down or use thier product to gain entry into a specific market. Nike purchased Hurley a while back as so they could get a "feel" for the market, many believe this will be thier fate. The big money behind Nike allowed them to buy thier credibility, signing the absolute best atheletes out there. They had no interest in either sport until they became popular and they saw how some of these companies like DC were doing so well. Its been proven over and over how these huge companies do business when they enter a new market. Any body here remember Airwalk? They were huge in skate/snow boarding for almost 20years. They were purchased by a huge licencing corporation then sold and bought again by another. Only this time it was Payless shoes, now they suck and cost $13 a pair or two for $20.LOL Maybe in a few years you could get some DC,Etnies or DVS at WalMart if people continue to buy from Nike. Keep it in the family, buy form real sport influenced companies.
> 
> Rant over


I'm sorry but there are no more small businesses except for a few. Most of the brand names in snowboarding are owned by just a few corporations. Quiksilver, K2, Burton, Amer, Vans. These companies own pretty much everything, the only one of those thats actually run by a snowboarder and not a board of directors is Burton. If homogenization of Snowbiz is what you are worried about then i hate to tell you this but its already happened.

The only thing that should matter is if they make a nice boots that meets riders needs


----------



## BeanTWNSC3 (Nov 22, 2008)

bakesale said:


> The only thing that should matter is if they make a nice boots that meets riders needs


This is all that truly matters, they absolutely meet my needs and them some... I was really not even appealed to these(other than steez) until I threw them on and was in boot heaven...so once again boots are extremely personal and anybody that buys these because of the swoosh has some learning ahead of them....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

i saw these boots at the beginning of the year and decided to give them a try. i bought them after wearing them around a shop for 30 minutes. they are sex. best boots i have owned. the material used is all high quality, and aside from the toe box being small at first they packed out just enough to be perfect. the only thing i didnt like was the velcro strap on the top of the boot because it sometimes gets caught on the laces but after you get used to the boot i figured it all out and i am very very happy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

It seems like everyone that has actually bought them and used them have liked them so far, with little to no complaints.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

hey i've been a nike skateboarding supporter since they started they do make the most comfortable skate shoes. when they started with the snowboarding boots last year i wanted a pair but decided to wait. i tried on the zoom force ones about a week ago and thought they were comfortable but to bulky. i then tried on the kaigu and they are the most comfortable boots i have ever put on they arent bulky at all i still have about 3 weeks til they resorts open in my area ill get back on how they proform on the mountain but so far i am in love:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

BeanTWNSC3 said:


> This is all that truly matters, they absolutely meet my needs and them some... I was really not even appealed to these(other than steez) until I threw them on and was in boot heaven...so once again boots are extremely personal and anybody that buys these because of the swoosh has some learning ahead of them....


Agred. While brand loyalty, company philosophy, image/steez do play a role, ultimately the most important thing is the attributes of the product itself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

People are going to go on there usual fan boy rant about brands like they always do, But I would say that everyones foot is different and boots fittings will be based on that. 

So I would just go to a store try them on and if you like them buy them and walk around in the house for a while if they feel wierd take them back


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

zakk said:


> Perfect advice. I was playing Midget hockey when they came out with Nike Skates after buying Cooper and Bauer.
> 
> First generation was shit. Total crap. Skates stitching in a few weeks, rivets pulling though the book. Sergi Federov went back to his Graf's after a huge endorsement deal with Nike because they sucked so much.
> 
> Wait until 2010, at least.


actually i know a few people that liked the white federov's. not myself though. too bad nike finally figured out how to make good hockey products and then sold them :laugh:


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

New style for the olympics!

Nike Snowboarding – Zoom Force 1 Double Tongue | SneakerNews.com

Anyone riding the air force 1 model (pictured above, but in any one of the available colors)?

The Kaiju looks amazing personally and would love to try those out.


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

fossilX said:


> i have posted on multiple forums on where to get nike boots in chicago area with no word, i wanna go scope a pair myself...
> 
> anyone know if any stores in and around chicago carry them?
> 
> ...


If you find a place that has em post it up please. Im going to the Shred Shop tomarrow. To check out this years stuff. Have you tried there?


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kingscare said:


> New style for the olympics!
> 
> Nike Snowboarding – Zoom Force 1 Double Tongue | SneakerNews.com
> 
> ...


yo i have those nike kaiju boots and just got to ride them for my first time on sunday at big boulder in the poconos. nike did a great job on these i tried on the zoom force ones and though they were kind of bulky. the kaijus are comfortable responsive and stylish i love em


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

SWAGGER said:


> If you find a place that has em post it up please. Im going to the Shred Shop tomarrow. To check out this years stuff. Have you tried there?


Yo Fossil they have all Nike boots at Shred Shop, I want em.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice! That's the same thing I had "observed". The air force boots looked quite bulky but those zoom kaiju's exude lightness.

Cool pick up, I guess I can hope they go on sale. I know the air force ones went deep discount at the local shop here.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

absoludicrous said:


> actually i know a few people that liked the white federov's. not myself though. too bad nike finally figured out how to make good hockey products and then sold them :laugh:


and that's the point. I'll start looking at 2011 and 2012 nike stuff because once they do get it, they have a R&D budget that god wishes she had.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

WTF?


----------

